
iTunes 12.9 in Windows 10 ejects CD when exiting - xhruso00
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/8584704
======
xhruso00
There are some many google results e.g. another one
[https://discussions.apple.com/thread/8557341](https://discussions.apple.com/thread/8557341)

